# MBTI applied



## AgentSH (Feb 1, 2010)

*How did you apply personality type theory today?*

So here's my story and I'm stickin to it. I spent some time reading up on the theory of Meyersbriggery, and the reason you're all graced with my presence again is, I want to know more about its application.

So here is what I ask of you, gentle forumgoers. If you have a story about something you did IRL in which you applied MBTI in any way great or small, tell me here, and in detail how MBTI affected your decisions.

I haven't delved too deeply into that kooky enneagram sorcery, but if you have a good anecdote about that too then I am all ears.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Lies. You're only back because you're an attention whore. :wink:

Hmmm....A real-life application of MBTI? Well, I've learned that I get along really well with ENTJs, so I seek them out. Now my roommate is an ENTJ, so it's worked out quite nicely. I know in advance the people with whom I'm more likely to get along, so it cuts down on a bunch of annoying time spent trying blindly to figure people out.


----------



## AgentSH (Feb 1, 2010)

We both know I did it all for the pokaymunz.

Do you know why you get along so well with ENTJs? That's the kind of thing I'm really looking for here.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

AgentSH said:


> We both know I did it all for the pokaymunz.
> 
> Do you know why you get along so well with ENTJs? That's the kind of thing I'm really looking for here.


Why, you ask? No flippin' clue. Supposedly, people are attracted to their shadow types (there's a thread on it somewhere by TreeBob), so that's the best explanation I can come up with. We're similar, yet we balance each other out. They're like me, only they motivate me to take action instead of being a lazy ass like I usually am. Also, they're smart, but they can't outsmart me like INTJs can.

That's all I've got.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

*Today my friend was having trouble writing in paragraphs for an essay. She could tell me how many paragraphs it would take (I realised that I suck at estimating things so I had her tell me it would take 3-5 paragraphs).

I outlined an essay plan telling her paragraphs were used to express the idea you're trying to get across, not topics (like she was doing before), the essay is supposed to handle the specific title. I thought her to move to the next paragraph when you're done with that idea. I wrote the intro for her because she had a hard time writing intros and I wanted her to see an example of writing intros, then I put a heading on top of the first paragraph. I asked her what she wanted ideas she wanted to cover in this paragraph. I wrote in bullet points the arguments and information that was most important. We did that with each paragraph and then I wrote the conclusion for her as an example.

I thought while I was planning it and outlining to her how to do it I was using Te. The girl had all the information she needed, she just sucks with organising etc. so I thought this would make a great essay if she presented it well. It's almost as important to structure your essay properly as it is to have plenty of information imo.

I have no example of how mbt affected my decision making though. *


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

MBTI helps me with understanding the motivations of others, and what their main ambition is in conversation. I will understand why, lets say, an INFP would prefer less superficial topics and more in-depth ones. This calls for Ne and Fe, so by the book, it automatically assumes the best way to communicate with one is to act less forthright and more personally. I don't think about interacting all the time, but when I do, MBTI allows me to identify with conversational patterns, tactics for communicating effectively and bla bla bla.

All in all it just helps one to understand the fixations of others. Thankyou Jung and the briggs corp.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm not so sure how I've been able to apply it, but at the very least it's explained several things about myself, as in why:

I prefer not to break rules and don't like it when others do break them.
I feel like I'm wasting time when I'm not doing something or don't have a schedule.
I enjoyed school because of its structured scheduling.
I tend to be one of the few that doesn't attach to a clique in big gatherings of teens and young adults (those circles of friends that pop up).
I've been so quiet in the past in social events that even my mom has said, "Not very sociable are you?" and asked "Are you going to talk today?".
I appear to be addicted to lists.
I have such a natural hand at computer programming.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

I use it all the time to give me patience whenever I'm around my guardian J mother or sister when they have
their nesting or cleaning spells.


----------



## AgentSH (Feb 1, 2010)

These are all good examples. Thanks guys.



amanda32 said:


> I use it all the time to give me patience whenever I'm around my guardian J mother or sister when they have
> their nesting or cleaning spells.


How, specifically?


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

AgentSH said:


> These are all good examples. Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> How, specifically?


I remind myself that it's their "J" function that must have everything in order and causes them to clean all the time. And that while it's not important at all to me that there's *gasp* a glass on the counter, it is to them. So I try harder not to do those things and I let them know that I'm trying but they have to try too. An unfolded blanket is not the end of the world and it doesn't mean I don't respect or love you Ma.

I also remind myself that it's "normal" for me to feel out of place when they start talking about decorating or baking like it's the most exciting thing in the world and I can barely keep my eyes open.


----------



## Jonny0207 (Apr 27, 2010)

lol.... I tried typing my friends, but I don't think I can do it right.... mostly because I'm too lazy to read about the less interesting types (which happen to be the more common ones)


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

I apply it when exasperated. Exasperation means I'm sure in my reasoning, which I feel isn't such a positive thing, so I take a gander at what's being used, or possible motivations.

Also to try and identify deficiencies in myself, or things I rely on.

When people are hard to type, it gets quite nice to ponder.


----------



## AgentSH (Feb 1, 2010)

Liminality said:


> Exasperation means I'm sure in my reasoning, which I feel isn't such a positive thing [...]


I'm not sure I understand that part; you'd rather not be sure of your reasoning? Why not?


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

AgentSH said:


> I'm not sure I understand that part; you'd rather not be sure of your reasoning? Why not?


I dislike conflict, anger makes me feel guilty, so I always question and am never sure of where I stand with things and so avoid (for the most part) getting angry. I get unreasonable and exceedingly irrational when emotional - particularly when angry. I can't avoid anger always, but I can avoid anxiety and discomfort which comes when I try to voice strong feelings, concerns and needs.

It's not great being unsure; a double edged sword, but I can't take it when I act with assurance - it's a short lived sentiment, my followthrough is hopeless, and the concequences are never worth it.

Plus...in short...I'm a 6w7...the internal spazziness is sort've innate.


----------



## conformità (Mar 14, 2010)

AgentSH said:


> So here's my story and I'm stickin to it. I spent some time reading up on the theory of Meyersbriggery, and the reason you're all graced with my presence again is, I want to know more about its application.
> 
> So here is what I ask of you, gentle forumgoers. If you have a story about something you did IRL in which you applied MBTI in any way great or small, tell me here, and in detail how MBTI affected your decisions.
> 
> ...


 
I use both enneagram and MBTI daily, i do this by applying it into my life in many ways, for example; the friends i choose, the ways in which i deal with my emotions and using them to get a greater understanding of myself. Enneagram i use generally when i meet new people i tend to guess others types and make lists in my head on whether or not i could be friends with this person or not. I use it at work with my colleaguse to get a greater understanding of how they are feeling and if they are people whom i care about i will put great thought into how i can make this person feel a bit better( i use MBTI usually when dealing with peoples emotions as enneagram didnt not give me an understanding on how to understand others feelings, whereas MBTI helped me develop empathy) i use both MBTI and enneagram whenever i feel down or stressed as i find just thinking back to the personal growth tactics helps me keep thing in perspective and feel more positive about things. I think both MBTI and enneagram help people to see the goodness in others and help people learn to live equally in society, healthily and productively.


----------

